# wanting to buy owner's time



## rdemarco (Jun 4, 2007)

hello

i am a former owner of a lagoon 380 catamaran.

i am looking to buy owner's time (sunsail, moorings, etc) for a 1-2 week charter for the spring of 2011, in a number of possible locales including la paz (mexico), tonga and the bahamas.

thanx

rd


----------



## captbones (Sep 23, 2006)

*Owner Points for sale*

rd,

What type of boat are you looking to charter? We are selling unused owner time on a Sunsail 393.
You can checkout what we are offering at:
Welcome to Woza Moya

If interested, contact me at [email protected].

Peter Einthoven


----------

